# Processing time for OCI in Australia



## rajiv4153 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi 
just wondering anyone know what is the processing time for OCI when you apply in melbourne.

I am getting my citizenship in june around 10th and i ma planning to go india for a month holiday. thing is i need to surrender my indian passport before i travel. In that case i have to get indian visa or oci before travelling. 

my concern is will i be getting my oCI before september if i apply by end of june.

any suggestions please.

thanks
raj


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

rajiv4153 said:


> Hi
> just wondering anyone know what is the processing time for OCI when you apply in melbourne.
> 
> I am getting my citizenship in june around 10th and i ma planning to go india for a month holiday. thing is i need to surrender my indian passport before i travel. In that case i have to get indian visa or oci before travelling.
> ...


We applied for oci for my infant baby .

It look exactly 8 weeks for the oci card and label printing on the passport.

The application was made in person in Canberra.

Expect a 3 days extra for each time you use postal service.


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello indianinact.
We are going to apply for OCI of my infant baby as well.
Please let us know exactly what documents (originals?photocopies?) we have to provide?
How much is fees? What is Passport photo requirement?


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Aarti G said:


> Hello indianinact.
> We are going to apply for OCI of my infant baby as well.
> Please let us know exactly what documents (originals?photocopies?) we have to provide?
> How much is fees? What is Passport photo requirement?


It was fairly straight forward

Passport copies of both parents
Passport copy of child
Birth certificate of child
2x2 inch photographs (think 4)
Completed application completed online and Offline forms signed

All documents need to be certified copies 

Infants thumb impression on form
Both parents need to sign the forms 

If either of the parents don't sign then there is some no objection certificate to be filled or custody papers to be included. 


If there is a VFS office in your city consider visiting them with completed forms rather than sending by post.

We paid about $312 including debit card surcharge and SMS fees etc

Consider atleast 8w from date of application acknowledgment .

Once oci is granted consider at least 5 days for it to reach Australia.

Once it reaches Australia you need to submit original passport for stamping .

You can typically expect the passport and oci card to be delivered in less than a week by auspost . 

We were told to keep checking status online after 3 weeks of application submission buy morning changed until 7w 

Postal delays times can vary
Hth


----------



## agathi (Mar 28, 2014)

I launched my OCI card application in person at VFS Melbourne on Aug 17/07/2015 . Date of Acknowledgment is on 17- jul 2015 the registration status at mission – Melbourne and document printing status – Under process.
How long more I have to wait till I clear the first stage of process and submit my passport any one can make a forecast??


----------



## karthik515 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi,

How long is it taking now for OCI to get approved. As i heard it is taking more than 8 weeks.

Agathi could you let me know if you did get approved or not..

Thanks
karthik


----------



## Bridget J (Sep 19, 2016)

*OCI Misc Timeline*

Hi All,

Just wanted to share the time lines for re-issue of OCI card due to change of passport. since the OCI process has changed and we are no longer required to get OCI label stuffed in our passport. I thought people might be interested in knowing how long does it take to get it done.

Application Submitted on 13th Sept 2016

Application Received acknowledgement : 14th Sept 2016

Document Printing Status : Processed 16th Sept 2016

Dispatched from MOIA (OCI) new delhi on <nothing>

Document Received at Melbourne (nothing)


----------



## Bridget J (Sep 19, 2016)

Obviously its not mandatory to request new OCI everytime you change your passport (i think its once in 20 years)

but you will have to carry your old passport every time you travel (sounds like pain to me)



Bridget J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the time lines for re-issue of OCI card due to change of passport. since the OCI process has changed and we are no longer required to get OCI label stuffed in our passport. I thought people might be interested in knowing how long does it take to get it done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bridget J (Sep 19, 2016)

Bridget J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the time lines for re-issue of OCI card due to change of passport. since the OCI process has changed and we are no longer required to get OCI label stuffed in our passport. I thought people might be interested in knowing how long does it take to get it done.
> 
> ...


I am hoping this to arrive in couple of days.

I am curious to know what will be done in part two of OCI process since they no longer stick visa label in aussie passports


----------



## Bridget J (Sep 19, 2016)

no update :eek2:

I am expecting this document to arrive by tomorrow . that will be 4 working days since the departure from India



Bridget J said:


> I am hoping this to arrive in couple of days.
> 
> I am curious to know what will be done in part two of OCI process since they no longer stick visa label in aussie passports


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Bridget J said:


> Obviously its not mandatory to request new OCI everytime you change your passport


Not completely right... This is only for the age between 21-50 years..Not all are excluded.. Children and above 50 year old have to apply under OCI miscellaneous service each time their passport is reissued.


----------



## sountha (Jun 24, 2015)

Bridget J said:


> no update :eek2:
> 
> I am expecting this document to arrive by tomorrow . that will be 4 working days since the departure from India


Hi Bridget,

Has your OCI arrived yet? If yes, can you please share the time it took?
Thanks a lot!

Cheers


----------



## pankaj s (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi there, I applied for OCI on 17/09/20 at Sydney VFS office and recived msg from VFS on 07/10/20 statimg that your appication asseement is completed now and It got posted on 09/10/20.


----------



## Preetbhangu (Nov 17, 2020)

pankaj s said:


> Hi there, I applied for OCI on 17/09/20 at Sydney VFS office and recived msg from VFS on 07/10/20 statimg that your appication asseement is completed now and It got posted on 09/10/20.


Can you share your timeline pls for oci ? Did you apply together with passport surrender?
I heard its taking 2-3 months to process.
Thanks


----------



## pankaj s (Oct 9, 2020)

Preetbhangu said:


> Can you share your timeline pls for oci ? Did you apply together with passport surrender?
> I heard its taking 2-3 months to process.
> Thanks


Applied for oci and passport surrender on 17/09/20. Passport was returned within a week after cancellation. OCI arrived on 12/10/20. So altogether it took less than four weeks. Pretty quick.


----------



## Preetbhangu (Nov 17, 2020)

pankaj s said:


> Applied for oci and passport surrender on 17/09/20. Passport was returned within a week after cancellation. OCI arrived on 12/10/20. So altogether it took less than four weeks. Pretty quick.


Thats quick...... I applied on 30th together with passport surrender and oci at vfs Sydney but till now status for both applications are same saying applications received and under assessment.


----------



## pankaj s (Oct 9, 2020)

Preetbhangu said:


> Thats quick...... I applied on 30th together with passport surrender and oci at vfs Sydney but till now status for both applications are same saying applications received and under assessment.


I had the same status until i received the msg that its ready to be dispatched . So expect that message sometime next week and oci three four days later.


----------



## Preetbhangu (Nov 17, 2020)

Ok thanks for information...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

anybody got Indian passport back after cancellation , and OCI recently in November/December ?
how much time it takes in year end?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi members,

I am wondering what are the current timelines for OCI? VFS is saying 8 weeks but in the discussion, I could see people got within 4 weeks. Any recently applied and got the OCI?

Thanks


----------

